# hickory wood chips



## pogue (Mar 23, 2013)

I bought a small bag of hickory today for smoking pork buttt on reading forum some say soak chips so they don't make the meat bitter. Some say use dry chips DON'T know what to do.

Also should i cook meat for a time before i add the chips as i only have a small amount of chips?


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't soak, it takes hours for wood to reabsorb any water. Start out with chips in the beginning of the cook. To make them last use a small amount at a time and add as necessary.


----------



## seenred (Mar 23, 2013)

Opinions vary, but I don't soak wood either.  It just stands to reason that the wood will not smoke or burn until any water evaporates.


----------

